# Any Runners?



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

As the title suggests, are there any regular runners on here?...

If yes, do you do it for fun or are you training for anything in particular?


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

For health and fitness.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

I'm thinking of doing the 5k Santa Dash to get fit again.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I just got myself a pair of vibrum 5 fingers and started running after years of physio...

managed 1k without any issues... which may sound [email protected], but after being told for years I would never be able to run again, I was pretty chuffed...

a couple of days later, 1.5k in 10 minutes...

going to try and build up to 10k by the end of the year 

f**k doctors, they know nothing!!! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

I am into my third week of running building up nicely I'm training for two events but the main one is a half marathon on boxing day


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

I started back in may, I'm doing the men's health 10km survival challenge in October, I've had to take a break for a while as I've got shin splints.

Did my first competitive 5k run in 27:55 the other week, just didn't warm up or stretch enough as it was straight from work


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

I do a lot of running when i can. 

Took a break because of working away and boy do you lose it quick! 

Have to build up again.

Mainly do it for fitness and not getting fat - like to run about 30 miles a week once i am back in shape


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

I run up to 4 times a week. Initially did it to lose weight then decided to do some events I'm on my fifth half marathon and have also run several shorter events of 10k etc. Im not very quick but could manage an 8min mile when I am training properly. At about 9-10min miles at the moment though so got some work to do before my next half marathon in sept.


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Im doing men's health in October in Cardiff what wave you in?


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Started "jogging" a little following my heart attack/bypass, but after having a few "moments" decided I'd best restrict myself to the treadmill in the gym. At least if I go down there someone would hopefully pick me up..

Try and do the gym 2-3 times a week and normally do 6.5K a go. I don't do weights or anything else, doc recons heavy weight and dodgy tickers are a bad combination. I did vary it for a while doing 10,5,5, but it makes the tendons in my foot sore. I've done a few 15k stints but that is a little too much for me. I'm fine doing it but exhausted the following days, so knocked that on the head. 56mins is my best 10K, wouldn't like to push and go any faster, too much at stake.

That said not been in the gym for a fair few weeks for one reason or another... which is not good...


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

There seems to be quite a few of us then. I've not run properly for about 3 years and have started again recently. Looking to do the Reading Half in March/April next year with an optimistic target.

Cueball - How are you finding the 5 Fingers? I was considering getting some possibly as I've heard great things about them.


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

archiebald said:


> Im doing men's health in October in Cardiff what wave you in?


I'm doing the Nottingham one


----------



## mrbubba (Mar 20, 2008)

Started running about two years ago, built up to 10k. Then took 9 months off after the wife had our second child (not enough hours in the day and sleep at night!)
started up again a few weeks ago, bought some new Adidas response trainers and I'm back to 10 k already....found it very hard to get going.
Only done 1 park run, which was Boxing day 2010 and it was snowing! Had a brilliant time, but just can't do the early mornings.

I try and run after work when the wife gets home and the boys have been put to bed, I run a route around Farnborough and track my progress with endomondo on my phone 

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

mrbubba said:


> Started running about two years ago, built up to 10k. Then took 9 months off after the wife had our second child (not enough hours in the day and sleep at night!)
> 
> I try and run after work when the wife gets home and the boys have been put to bed, I run a route around Farnborough and track my progress with endomondo on my phone


This is what I have to do, run once the kids have gone down. I didn't stop once our second arrived, dropped from 3 down to 2 for a few months.
Only done a few early morning runs but that depends on work flexibility, and feeling knackered for the rest of the day.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Well I started trying to loose weight in January. I was at 20 stone. Mainly focusing on diet. Although I fancied being able to run, lost a couple of stones airly quick through diet but knew I needed to get fitter and start lifting weights to not go saggy. I started swimming to build fitness up and quite enjoyed it but was paying quite a bit to go swimming. I also play squash so outgoings were becoming as much as when I belonged to a gym. Started running with some sports trainers and couldn't do very much to start with. A friend who ran offered to go out with me to spur me on and he really helped. Since April I bought some proper running shoes and have really picked it up. I felt I was holding my friend back as he runs every day so I gradually increased my running. I did 11 miles the other day without any breaks. Pleased to say I was chuffed. I'm still 16 stone. I have come from almost 21 but I don't feel 16 stone in fact I can run or play a game of squash now without being out of breath which is a strange feeling. Really happy with my fitness level but I am running now to loose weight and to keep up the fitness. 

I cannot believe how much I have come on.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I did the great south run last year (10 Miles).
Managed to run the first 6miles before twisting my knee when I slipped on a drink bottle.
Could barely walk for a month and it still gives me grief occasionally.

My training leading up to it was over 3 months and I did 2 miles twice a week taking about 20mins.
Then the weekend before the run I did a 12mile run which took me about 1.5hrs.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

No I am not built for running and with the state of my knees ATM just going for a walk is a challenge.


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

Guitarjon - that's a great effort, keep it up! You've got more miles in your legs at the moment than I have by a long shot.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

t1mmy said:


> Cueball - How are you finding the 5 Fingers? I was considering getting some possibly as I've heard great things about them.


best things I have ever bought mate... I really mean it... they are amazing...sooo comfy and allow me to run again!!

buy them.. and the glove socks 

:thumb:


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

yes been running for years
been doing alot of research lately as to the best way to run ie heelstrike or midfoot.

im a heel striker and wear orthotics


Got Great Yorkshire Run 10k in a few weeks time


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Never entered an official run. Not sure if I will yet. Would like to think next year I'd be doing some. Bit worried as Ive just had a week off as I have been visiting family and friends over he last couple of weeks. Hope I manage a run tomorrow evening.


----------



## matt1206 (Jul 20, 2007)

I try and get out running 4 to 5 times a week now.

Currently training for 2 half marathons and a 10k.



avit88 said:


> Got Great Yorkshire Run 10k in a few weeks time


This will be the 3rd time I've done this event.

Started with the aim of loosing weight, and now I'm addicted.


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

just done the sweatiest and hottest 10k of my life! and on a treadmill, wont b doing that for a while... phew, ill stick to the outside!


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

I went for a run outside today, at 30 degrees I've never sweat so much in my life!


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Jace said:


> I'm doing the Nottingham one


Me too:thumb:


----------



## matt1206 (Jul 20, 2007)

This is the race I'm doing next Sunday:

http://www.bigrunningweekend.co.uk/12-12-trail-race/

It's going to be my first attempt at Trail running


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

matt1206 said:


> This is the race I'm doing next Sunday:
> 
> http://www.bigrunningweekend.co.uk/12-12-trail-race/
> 
> It's going to be my first attempt at Trail running


How did go matt, 12 miles of trail fun looks tough!
I presume you passed with flying colours?


----------



## fat-tony (Nov 8, 2008)

I run nearly every morning, about 6-9 miles before work. It's mostly trails with plenty of mud! I try to chuck a 15 miler in on the weekends I don't work, forest trails are great. I do 4-5 ultra marathons a year, did the grimsthorpe 70 in 18hrs 52mins this year, took 4hrs off my time from last year  I've got the Buxton 40 challenge in sep and ceasars 100 in oct.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I've almost stopped.... can't believe how boring running is.... :lol:

need a way to find it more interesting... maybe run on a motorway or something.... hmmm....

:thumb:


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> I've almost stopped.... can't believe how boring running is.... :lol:
> 
> need a way to find it more interesting... maybe run on a motorway or something.... hmmm....
> 
> :thumb:


hahaha yeah see how many lanes you can cross before....


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Gets me out in the country at lunch, so I have a break rather than working through, gets me fit, stops me eating McDonald's from the local drive through, and is a chance to keep a nemesis on mission .

I am lucky to have a large meadow with a river, and woods behind my office too which is nice, and aside from a bloke I've invited there's no other runners.

Im a bit crap tho tbh, but its early days.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> I've almost stopped.... can't believe how boring running is.... :lol:
> 
> need a way to find it more interesting... maybe run on a motorway or something.... hmmm....
> 
> :thumb:


Where do you run?, I used to run in the city, must admit even running along the Thames from the wobbly bridge to westminster and back got boring, but cross country is great, across fields, though woods, along a little river. I love it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fat-tony (Nov 8, 2008)

Just got in from my 4am run, can't beat trail running by head torch! Not a single person out, clears my head for the day


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Does anyone here toe strike?

I recently tried it on a longish run and found that I got on with it. Calves ached somewhat but thats natural really. Any one else go from heel striker to toe striker?


----------



## fat-tony (Nov 8, 2008)

I forefoot strike running up hill or through tight trails. I find it depends on the distance I'm covering and how fast I want to go.


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Were you always a forefoot striker/toe striker or did you start as heel and then move forward?

I found it killed my calves, but understandable really, but looking at lots of athletes there are lots that do. So thought, give it a go.

What sort of distance and pace do you forefoot up to?


----------



## fat-tony (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm a bit bipolar when it comes to running style to be honest. I forefoot strike for speed and climbing, but it also depends on how tired I am. If the event I'm running in has a lot of hills/climbs them it'll be more forefoot than heel strike. All the events I run in are ultra distance, so over the time I'm running my style changes untold amount of times. Have a look at chi running on the web and YouTube, it gives you some ideas


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Yes, its that stumbling principle. Lots of method and physics behind it.


----------



## fat-tony (Nov 8, 2008)

I just let my feet hit the ground how they want, my brain is normally elsewhere thinking of food


----------

